

How much traffic do the biggest typo domains get? - mmaunder
http://markmaunder.com/2009/how-much-traffic-do-the-biggest-typo-domains-get/

======
jacquesm
ww.com pulls in 1500 users each day completely out of nowhere, it has done so
pretty much since I bought it.

As for facebok I checked them against some known numbers, they peaked around
100K visitors per day but right now they're below 5,000 per day.

It looks like all their traffic dropped to next to nothing in one go, which
makes me wonder if it was typo traffic to begin with.

If it were typo traffic that component would have kept pace with the growth of
facebook and it clearly didn't. So my guess is they were pulling in traffic in
some other way and that got shut down.

------
theli0nheart
Man, facebok.com is nasty. It's custom made to even _look_ like Facebook. They
are raking in the big bucks, I'm sure.

